# Original 69 Apple Krate



## vastingray (Mar 24, 2021)

Original 69 Apple Krate with added  NOS redline front superior I’m the second owner of this one


----------



## Darthvader (Apr 1, 2021)

Porgy man


----------



## nick tures (Apr 1, 2021)

incredible !!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 1, 2021)

Sweeeeet, as always


----------



## Krateboy (Jun 21, 2021)

vastingray said:


> Original 69 Apple Krate with added  NOS redline front superior I’m the second owner of this one View attachment 1379094View attachment 1379098
> View attachment 1379099
> 
> View attachment 1379100



Is this possibly for sale?


----------

